# Does anyone have plans for a crossed leg table like this?



## Spagester (Jun 25, 2012)

I'd like to make a table like this. Does any body know how to make the legs, or where to find plans?

Thanks, Steve


----------



## davidmw (Feb 9, 2011)

My guess is the simple way would be to make an X for 2 of them and then dowel or mortise the last leg on from each side, at least if it's cheap chinese. Where did you find that image?

I'm going to have to play around with CAD, this has got my interest.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Someone posted a project very similar to this about 6 months ago, with 'how to' instructions.
If you're lucky someone might remember who it was.


----------



## davidmw (Feb 9, 2011)

I've been playing with this in CAD, assuming the legs are evenly spaced (120 degrees apart) there's a pretty limited set of angles that will work for this. The joinery doesn't look like it will be terribly difficult though.


----------



## Spagester (Jun 25, 2012)

I found the photo here. I would actually like to use 4 legs rather than three. I'm going to build a 48" round table 30" high.

http://www.rightpricefurniture.co.uk/furniture/tri111-solid-oak-round-table-with-crossed-legs.aspx


----------



## CplSteel (Jun 22, 2012)

The short answer is to consult your high school trig book.

At 48" in diameter and 30" high, with 1" thick legs, you will not want the legs to go to the very edge of the table, you will want them inset a bit. Easiest thing to do is inset them about 5" all the way around, giving you 45 degree cuts. So you want to miter your legs at 45 degrees and have all the cuts run the same direction. So if you are cutting to the right, don't flip the leg to cut the other end, just slide it down and cut again. The length of the leg from cut to cut, inside or outside, will be 53 3/4"

Because you are going with 4 legs, not 3, the north south legs will form an X and the east west will form an X. These X's will intersect at 90 degrees. This will make the cut tricky. And I have no idea how to explain it without pictures, but you are going to have to lap the joints. 1/2 Lap the X's together, then you will Lap the top half of one X into the bottom half of the other X at a right angle. And, because you are laping into the "V" of the Xs you should be able to do it to two flat surfaces. Just make sure you don't take off any more from the sides then you have to because there will be about 2/10" of material on each side of the joint.

To explain any better I will have to show you with pictures, and I probably can't get aroudn to it until this weekend, if not later.

Hopefully someone else can give you a more complete answer.

EDIT: I forgot to add, if you want to leave room on the tops for tennons into the table top, that might not be a bad idea, just think about it now. You probably want to cut those before the joints are all glued up.


----------



## bent (May 9, 2008)

i found the project that renners was talking about. this should help:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/56597


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

By a strange coincidence, I just flicked through a furniture catalogue that the wife was threatening to bin. Lo and behold, here is a four legged version for your perusal

http://www.nextdirect.com/ie/en/shopping/homeware/dining-furniture/17/3?pid=940274&curr=eur&lang=en&country=ie&curr=EUR&returnurl=%2fshop%2fgatt7%2f10%2fcat%2f108%2f0%3fnxti%3d0%26nxtv%3d000%26isort%3dbst%26curr%3dEUR%26country%3die%26lang%3den&bct=%26quot%3bShop%20By%20Product%26quot%3b%26nbsp%3b%26gt%3b%26nbsp%3bFurniture%26nbsp%3b%26gt%3b%26nbsp%3bDining%20Tables


----------



## CplSteel (Jun 22, 2012)

I like that way better than my way. Go with T not X


----------



## Spagester (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow Bent, It so easy it's amazing. Thanks a lot!

Heck thank you all. This is the most helpful place on the internet.


----------



## Spagester (Jun 25, 2012)

@CplStee
Trig book??? What that? 

Unfortunately I spent four years in shop, and goofing off. I would not recommend that to anyone.


----------

